
Bug 1321066 – (CVE-2016-9079) Reported Firefox SVG 0-day (SMIL) - yuhong
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1321066
======
yuhong
The fun thing is how simple the test case is. All you need to do is to call
pauseAnimations at the right time. I was able to do a more real world test
case pretty quickly.

